# 95 HB Truck Radio Changeout



## janos5303 (Aug 9, 2004)

I thought I should post this over here and see if anyone can help me out. I am the original owner and I bought the truck new, so no one to my knowledge has touched the wiring since 1995. The colors on the factory harness don't match the aftermarket harness, BUT the pins on the harness DON'T match up either.

I hope these pictures aren't too big........

There were 2 plugs that plugged into the factory radio









This is the main plug that fits the aftermarket adapter









Same plug other end











I'm color blind, so my labels may be off- but they don't come close to the colors on the aftermarket adapter.









The aftermarket colors are...








RED - 12v BLACK - ground
ORANGE- dim OPEN
YELLOW - 12v memory
BLUE - Antenna
GRAY - Right front + GRAY/BLACK - Right Front -
WHITE - Left front + WHITE/ BLACK - Left front -


There are 2 open spots on the factory harness and only one on the aftermarket (plus wires for the rear speakers that don't exist and have been terminated)


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

the wires you labeled green are brown. red is red / green. the blue wire on the deck harness(after market) is your remote wire to turn on your amp, the red wire is to turn on the deck, yellow is 12v constant, black is ground, orange you dont really need. 

i can have the info tomorrow night.. 

i recommend you put all new speaker wire to begin with.


----------



## janos5303 (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks for the help. I think I shorted something out, I blew the cab light and the A/c doesn't work. The fuses in the dash are all good, where else should I look ?


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

i don't really know what to say about the short out problem.. did you check all your fuses with a test light? Sometimes thy blow but you cant see where, the light shows you for sure if it's good or not. I forgot to look up the wires today. i'll have it tomorrow night.


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

What model do you have? 2.4L, 3L, 3L w/ premium stereo, or 3L with 2 speakers?


----------



## janos5303 (Aug 9, 2004)

It's the 2.4L


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

i'll have it tomorrow for sure.. i didn't know which one to get. i was looking at the pics you have up... try connecting the ground (black) from your new stereo to the body somewhere. i think the second plug is only for the rear speakers


----------



## janos5303 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks again, I found a second brand of adapter harness that actually had the second plug wired into it. I wasn't aware that I had rear speakers, I thought there were only one on each door ????


----------



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

*2.4l hard body stero wires*

from what the computer says.. you do have rears. AND i know i missed the second e in stereo..

2.4l hard body
Pink/Black------int. lights
red/green------Hot at all times (yellow wire from deck) 
Black--------front right speaker (+? -?)
Brown----- front left speaker (+? -?)
Green/white------hot when in acc or on (red wire from deck)
Pink/blue----- int lights
Black/white----- front right speaker (+? -?)
brown/white------front left speaker (+? -?)
gray------right rear speaker (+? -?)
green/black------left rear speaker (+? -?)
green--------left rear speaker (+? -?)
gray/red------right rear speaker (+? -?)


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

U can also go to Installdr.com and find the wiring diagram there if u still need it.


----------



## janos5303 (Aug 9, 2004)

Thank You Everyone- no more silence


----------

